# t5 flowering



## diggydabomb (Jan 13, 2010)

has anyone used these lights to flower? i have some beautiful plants i grew from seed with these lights about 2 weeks into flowering and already have a considerable amount of white hairs everywhere begginning to swell i have never flowered with these lights i have a 8 bulb 4 ft sunblaze setup and was wondering if anyone here has and what their results where by the way 5 lights are in the red spectrum and 3 are in the blue and they grew very bushy with very little stretching


----------



## BBFan (Jan 13, 2010)

I've never used flouros beyond the seedling stage myself.

But I have been impressed by some grow journals I've seen using flouros- usually cfl's or at least supplemented by cfl's.

HID lighting is still the benchmark that everything else is measured against.  And I'm sure you'll get many comments stating that you must use HPS for flower.

However, if it's not within your means at present to set up an HID system on this current grow, it doesn't mean you cannot accomplish reasonable results.

Why don't you set up a journal and tell us how well it works.

Either way- good luck to you and congrats on your progress so far.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2010)

These were grown from start to finish with a 4ft 6 tube T5 setup (30,000 lums):hubba:


----------



## hemp319 (Jan 13, 2010)

i veg all my ladies with t5 and they are terrific but have never flower with them. ive heard mixed results


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 13, 2010)

diggydabomb said:
			
		

> has anyone used these lights to flower? i have some beautiful plants i grew from seed with these lights about 2 weeks into flowering and already have a considerable amount of white hairs everywhere begginning to swell i have never flowered with these lights i have a 8 bulb 4 ft sunblaze setup and was wondering if anyone here has and what their results where by the way 5 lights are in the red spectrum and 3 are in the blue and they grew very bushy with very little stretching


 
*Well as bbfan said er best.. you MUST use lol... just joking how big of an area.. im sure you can flower with the flours.. but they will not turn out as if they were under a HID light.. lil fluffier.. less pontent.. but give er a go..*
*but if you let us know a lil more on your set up adding in a HID light may be as easy as buying on lol.. even though you have flours you still running air in and out right??*
*well hope this helpped in some way or another*
*LH*


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 14, 2010)

i have 6 plants about 2 weeks into flowering now i alternate them under the light every 12 hours i will take 3 of them and stick them in a dark room while the other three are under the lights and switch them out every 12 hours that way its like having 2 lights and they arent crowded under there.... i am using my closet and leave the door open most of the time with a fan on them at all times blowing in fresh air from the rest of the house.....the temperature is between 73-79 degrees during light period and around 67 during dark period i also have some babies under there as well i got a white widow i plan on making a mother that is almost 3 weeks old and a strain called LSD i will be using for a mom as well i do plan on making a grow journal to show my setup and show my girls off. i also have a clone box set up using regular flouros. thanks for posting the pics of your success i hope mine turn out as well i have heard somewhere on the net that the white widow strain is more difficult to clone, has anyone heard this? or had any experiences cloning this strain? will start on journal tommorrow look out for it i have been wanting to do one for a while just didnt have much time and had no idea people would be interested in seeing them. i am also going with mircale grow my first grow as it has 3 months of plant food in it already. i have done alot of research on this soil and have heard mixed reviews.... so far i am having great luck...the whole nutrient thing kind of scares me since i dont have a proper meter. i do plan on going all natural next grow and investing in some fox farm but miracle grow is kickin but this grow. i have also tied down my plants and have them growing in like a circular pattern  to where all the bud sites are at the same level RIGHT underneatth the light the seem to be doing way better than the 2 i dont have tied down. ill show pics tommorrow in grow journal....thanks


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 14, 2010)

weedhopper......you said you are getting 30,000 lumens under a 6 tube set up? mine was rated at 37,000 at 8 bulbs how is that possible?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2010)

diggydabomb said:
			
		

> weedhopper......you said you are getting 30,000 lumens under a 6 tube set up? mine was rated at 37,000 at 8 bulbs how is that possible?



I have found that all T5 bulbs are not created equal.  The 54W HO T5 tubes that Weedhopper uses (I use them too) emit 5000 lumens each.  This is the best lumen to watt ratio I have seen from any fluoro.

Here is a link:  hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=107&typeID=71


----------



## RAR. (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey diggy this is exactly the post I need some info on. I am running a 12 lamp T5 HO fixture which is pushing 60,000.00 lumens of light. Basically same lamp as hemp goddess is speaking of but a total of 12. I was told by a lighting engineer that a 1000watt hid fixture will degrade 30%  within the first quarter of a year. Which in his explanation was the output of a 400 hid fixture. He said in reality after the first 3 months, the 1000watt was equal to 600watt luminus efficiency. They say, always replace your hid lamps after 1 year. Also from our conversation he said light and ballast manufactures dont factor in the fact that the ballast have so much heat that the ballast itself will degrade in output voltage which conversley causes permature lamp burn. I keep looking at all the hids and decided to go with this 12 lamp t5.  Everyone still seems to lean towards the hid, HPS for flowering. I dont have enough info as of yet to let anyone know how the 12 lamp t5 will do for the flowering state. I think I read from one of hemp goddess posts she likes to push out 5000 lumeneres per square foot. I am only at 3750 lumeneres per sq ft, I have 4x4 tent,= 16 square foot. I am not sure if my 3750 can do the trick or not.  I will add look out in the near future for the T5 VHO ballast and lamps they will emit out 90 watts and I belive it was 7000 or 8000 lumeners per lamp.


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 14, 2010)

so the VHO'S require an additional ballast?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 15, 2010)

diggydabomb said:
			
		

> so the VHO'S require an additional ballast?



VHO's require a fixture with a VHO ballast, not an additional ballast.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have found that all T5 bulbs are not created equal. The 54W HO T5 tubes that Weedhopper uses (I use them too) emit 5000 lumens each. This is the best lumen to watt ratio I have seen from any fluoro.
> 
> Here is a link: hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=107&typeID=71


 
:yeahthat:


----------

